
Building product like a pirate - tedmiston
http://www.astronomer.io/blog/building-an-unforgettable-product
======
quirkot
> "He understood deeply how to delight them, because he had spent significant
> time with them. That’s what it takes to be empathetic"

A vastly underappreciated truth of empathy

------
tedmiston
I tried to give a meaningful headline here. Sometimes challenging on story
posts — feel free to give suggestions of a better one.

